# No link in email notifications



## taxlady (Mar 30, 2012)

For some forum topics, when I get an email notification of a new post, there is no link to the post (or the forum).

This has happened on occasion for a few months, weeks? It's getting more frequent. It's especially annoying since clicking the link in the list to the right on the forum takes you to the first page, not the first unread.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 30, 2012)

Now I'm not even getting notifications for one of those threads, "Ground Beef Stinks".


----------



## Alix (Mar 30, 2012)

taxlady said:


> For some forum topics, when I get an email notification of a new post, there is no link to the post (or the forum).
> 
> This has happened on occasion for a few months, weeks? It's getting more frequent. *It's especially annoying since clicking the link in the list to the right on the forum takes you to the first page, not the first unread.*



Ditto that.


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you.. we will look into this.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 30, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> Thank you.. we will look into this.



Thank you Frank.


----------

